
Kaspersky Lab turns the tables, forces “patent troll” to pay cash to end case - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/kaspersky-lab-turns-the-tables-forces-patent-troll-to-pay-cash-to-end-case/
======
nkurz
While this is a better outcome than quietly paying the troll like the previous
victims, I can't really applaud Kaspersky for this. While it probably
discourages future suits against Kaspersky, it does nothing to help the other
businesses who will continue to fall victim. In contrast, Newegg is making the
world better by helping to invalidate these nonsense patents:
[https://blog.newegg.com/newegg-helps-invalidate-phony-
patent...](https://blog.newegg.com/newegg-helps-invalidate-phony-patent-
assertion-claim-holds-perfect-nine-year-track-record-appeal-patent-troll-
cases/).

I think Kaspersky's approach here is "corporate stotting". "Stotting" is a
fine word that describes the apparently maladaptive "show off" behavior of
some animals, where they prance and dance around in front of predators:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stotting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stotting).

In "signaling theory", this is presumed to be an "honest signal" that the
stotting animal is so fast and fit that the predator should chase someone else
instead. This is good for that particularly fit individual, but not so much
for the others in the herd. As a not particularly fit or fast individual, I'm
a bigger fan of Newegg's approach.

~~~
codedokode
> it does nothing to help the other businesses who will continue to fall
> victim

Why should Kaspersky pay for invalidating the patent and for helping other
businesses? They didn't issue this patent and they didn't pass the law
allowing to issue such nonsense patents.

~~~
colanderman
The same reason I report to the FCC scam callers, whom _I_ am experienced
enough to avoid, but whom others may not be. Because selfless philanthropic
actions by those with the means to do so promote a healthy society.

------
gameshot911
They gave up too soon, let the troll get away to target others. Should have
seen the fight through to the end and tried to invalidate the patent.

~~~
codedokode
As I understand invalidating a patent is not free so it makes no sense to
spend money on that.

